# Merry Christmas!



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 18, 2010)

Tried to get a few good pictures of the animals with a wreath I made. I should have made the wreath smaller.  

I managed to get a few good ones of the sheep....






My favorite-





But they all wanted to eat it.  I had to keep chasing the goats away.


----------



## abooth (Dec 19, 2010)

And here I was thinking I was the only one playing Christmas in the barnyard!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 19, 2010)

Cute!  That wreath wouldn't last 5 minutes around my goats... 

Abooth, I like your stall set-up.  Looks cozy even though it's snowing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 19, 2010)

Cute pics! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice pics!! Merry Christmas!!

It made me laugh how the sheep wore it proudly..then the goaties started eating it and pulling it off!!!  Darn goaties!!!    Oh it made me laugh!!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 19, 2010)

Cute pics abooth!


----------



## dbunni (Dec 19, 2010)

Okay ... I'm in love ... what  breed is the first picture in the post?  Black English Angora is my favorite EA color ... and the head on that animal is just huggable!   I've been looking for a sheep to add to the Angoras ... Rabbit and Goat ... Something to add to the spin!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 20, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Okay ... I'm in love ... what  breed is the first picture in the post?  Black English Angora is my favorite EA color ... and the head on that animal is just huggable!   I've been looking for a sheep to add to the Angoras ... Rabbit and Goat ... Something to add to the spin!


My first two pictures are Romneys.  In the picture with the 3 sheep, the one on the left is a Southdown.  If I'm not mistaken, abooth's sheep are Babydoll Southdowns.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 20, 2010)

Great pictures!  The wreath wouldn't last long here either, especially while trying to get pictures made.  Looked like you were having a good time and it can really put you in the Christmas spirit.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## warthog (Dec 20, 2010)

Wonderful pictures. 

Merry Christmas.


----------

